# Pork producers facing very tough times



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Can't help but think back to the spring when some of the corn belt fellas were talking about all of the hog production facility expansion going on in their part of the country. $8 corn is a boom for some, but troublesome for many others.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com..._survival_mode/


----------

